# Last cast Gator



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Hit one of my wading spots after work.. Only tied on one lure since I had about an hour to fish.. 

First cast with the shadow rap shad and fish on! Short little fight and land a 17" speck. Third, forth, sixth, and tenth cast, all keepers between 17-19".. 

Wow, did I just limit out in 40 mins standing in the same spot? I literally did not move a step.. 

Sun was going down and I said the infamous, "one last cast!" haha

Well, 3 cast later and 3 more specks! 

Finally, I truly mean 1 more cast because it's getting almost dark and mommas got grub waiting for me.. 

I fire in the same 20 foot radius and start twitching away.. 2 twitch, pause, 3 twitch pause, BA-BA-BANG! 

Whatever I've got feels like a log! I knew it was a fish, but unsure by the initial fight. Kinda felt like a red, maybe a black drum? Her back breaches about 15 yards in front and I said, "Oh Sh*t!" 

She was a hog and only hooked in the bottom lip.. She was really pissed.. Massive head shakes, death roles like a Gator and a few more last effort runs.. 

With my left arm stretched back and lip grip in my right, I attempt to get her by the bottom jaw. She definitely had different plans and goes nuts! I get her close again and she opens up for me. As I have the lip grip open and going for the grab, she shakes, spits the hook and it flies back and hits the bill of my hat! Now I'm hooked.. Lol

As this happens, time slowed and I squeezed the grips as fast as humanly possible and got her secured! Man my heart was pounding.. Ha! She measured right at 24" and swam away to fight another day (as did the others). 

Great time had in such a short outing.. Maybe tomorrow will be round 2! 

Tight lines and sorry for the crap phone pics.. I think my hands were still shaking


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great read, sounds like you had fun


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful fish


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A well spent hour ! Nice fish !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NICK_33 (Sep 23, 2016)

awesome report I'm still trying to find a decent wading spot around here


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome day. What color rap do you prefer?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Solid Fish bro and sweet trip for sure


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

excellent fish!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Awesome trip Tim, great job staying still and staying on the fish! What a way to end the trip. I think luck was on your side!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job brother!!! Look forward to wetting a line again!!!


----------



## MillerLight21 (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

DLo said:


> Great read, sounds like you had fun


Thanks! A fun time was had for sure

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Beautiful fish


Nothing like that beast of yours Chris! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

NICK_33 said:


> awesome report I'm still trying to find a decent wading spot around here


Google maps is your friend! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> Awesome day. What color rap do you prefer?












I've had pretty good luck with the rap in Haymaker

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Awesome trip Tim, great job staying still and staying on the fish! What a way to end the trip. I think luck was on your side!


I couldn't have left that spot if I tried! Luck was there for sure 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Jason said:


> Awesome job brother!!! Look forward to wetting a line again!!!


Let's do it buddy! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

The rap is slowly growing in my tackle boxes! Just make sure you replace the hooks 

Good fish!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Nice fish and great story! Kudos on the release!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> The rap is slowly growing in my tackle boxes! *Just make sure you replace the hooks
> *
> Good fish!


Most lure hooks need replacing. I use VMC 9626PS. They are bad to the bone and sharp little buggers.


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

lobsterman said:


> Most lure hooks need replacing. I use VMC 9626PS. They are bad to the bone and sharp little buggers.


Thanks for the recommendation! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

VERY nice fish(es). The way my luck has been going lately, I'd feel good catching one half that size. Great report and great job!!!


----------

